# allergies



## 21586 (May 28, 2006)

Has anyone been agrivated by sensitivity to food I am to yeast and totolly allergic to shellfish and wonder about wheat and flour??? What do you eat???? In addition to bothering my stomach I have itchey rashes that come and go all over.


----------



## 23021 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello, Maybe if you think you have a sensitivity to wheat you should go & get tested. It can be as simple as a blood test. A rash is one of many symptons of celiac disease. you should check it out


----------

